# Boas > Tree Boas >  I got my GTP!

## SlitherinSisters

As some of you might remember, I've been hoping to get my dream species snake for awhile, but wasn't quite sure when I wanted to take the dive. Well, today at the Iowa herp show there was one GTP for sale. A 6 foot adult male. I was so happy to find an adult, and a nice healthy looking one at that! 

He's about 6-7 years old. He was a breeder for the guy, but either the owner is getting about of GTPs or he's just down sizing. He was a really nice guy and gave me his number to contact him about anything. 

He is the only snake with a name in my collection, meet Hacksaw. He is also my only display animal. I'm excited to have a display snake now!

----------


## Juliemay13

Beautiful snake-congrats!!  :Smile:

----------

SlitherinSisters (04-03-2011)

----------


## spitzu

Jealous!!  Congrats on an awesome boy  :Good Job:

----------

SlitherinSisters (04-03-2011)

----------


## Drumsinthenight.

Congrats on living the dream! :Smile:

----------

SlitherinSisters (04-03-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Thanks! He looks pretty sweet! I'm so excited to see him sitting in my living room every day! After I bought him people around the show were saying "you bought him! I was going to buy him!"  :Raspberries:   :Very Happy:

----------


## dragonboy4578

I am so jealous.....He looks great. :Good Job:

----------

SlitherinSisters (04-03-2011)

----------


## Alexandra V

Lolololol you named him Hacksaw, I love it! Congrats, he's beautiful.

----------

SlitherinSisters (04-03-2011)

----------


## cecilbturtle

how did  you come up with Hacksaw?

----------


## deftones2015

Beautiful snake Great find!

----------

SlitherinSisters (04-03-2011)

----------


## Kymberli

What a gorgeous snake! I'm starting to really like the GTPs. I love his random speckles  :Smile:

----------

SlitherinSisters (04-03-2011)

----------


## chessfighter

Have you or are you planning on handling him?
Beautiful!

----------

SlitherinSisters (04-03-2011)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

He is gorgeous!  I love GTP's!

----------

SlitherinSisters (04-03-2011)

----------


## blushingball419

Very nice!!  :Very Happy:  You're so lucky!! I love his faint blue dorsal pattern... do you have any idea what locality he is?

I know I can't wait to get one of these guys either, and it will definitely be my display snake as well. They are so amazing!! Love the name too btw!!   :Wink:

----------

SlitherinSisters (04-03-2011)

----------


## Adam Chandler

Just awesome :Sweeet: 

I'd love to get a GTP someday. Congrats on your new addition!

----------

SlitherinSisters (04-03-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Lolololol you named him Hacksaw, I love it! Congrats, he's beautiful.


 :ROFL:  Yep, I thought it was a good fit! My sister and I were throwing out evil sounding names and that one was hilarious.  




> how did  you come up with Hacksaw?


We were looking for a well fitting name. Not that he's nasty and tries to bite, but the guy said "you know you really don't hold these snakes right?" I said, "oh, no, I don't want him for holding." He said, "that's good, because he bites."  :ROFL:  He was good when I opened the tub to look at him and take pics. 




> Beautiful snake Great find!


Thank you!




> What a gorgeous snake! I'm starting to really like the GTPs. I love his random speckles


I started falling for them when I first got into BPs, but the word 'vicious' always came up while reading/talking about them and I thought, no way! But, their beauty won me over and I really wanted a display snake! 




> Have you or are you planning on handling him?
> Beautiful!


Um no. I don't particularly care to get bitten by one of these guys so I'm going to try my best not to. Plus the fact that the guy said he bites and told me "if you want to hold a snake go hold one of your BPs, if you want to look at a snake look at him."  :Razz:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Very nice!!  You're so lucky!! I love his faint blue dorsal pattern... do you have any idea what locality he is?
> 
> I know I can't wait to get one of these guys either, and it will definitely be my display snake as well. They are so amazing!! Love the name too btw!!


I have no clue. The only thing I thought to ask in that area was what color he was as a baby, and that was yellow. I'm glad you think he is pretty, he doesn't have much of a pattern left, but I still think he' pretty neat to look at!

I hope you get one some day! I was so lucky to find him at a good price and see him in person rather than just pics before I bought him. 

I thought the name was pretty funny  :Razz: 




> Just awesome
> 
> I'd love to get a GTP someday. Congrats on your new addition!


Thank you! I hope you get one some day!

----------


## blushingball419

> I have no clue. The only thing I thought to ask in that area was what color he was as a baby, and that was yellow. I'm glad you think he is pretty, he doesn't have much of a pattern left, but I still think he' pretty neat to look at!
> 
> I hope you get one some day! I was so lucky to find him at a good price and see him in person rather than just pics before I bought him.


Me too!!  :Very Happy:  The more I see pics of them the more I want one, and I'm on kingsnake.com almost every day drooling over all the babies haha

Hmmm, well I'm definitely no expert on the localities, but from what I've seen, I think the Jayapura and the Cyclop (?) are the main ones that have the blue... but he could always be a cross as well. I was just asking because I'd really like to get one with some blue. He's beautiful in any case!!

----------

SlitherinSisters (04-03-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Me too!!  The more I see pics of them the more I want one, and I'm on kingsnake.com almost every day drooling over all the babies haha
> 
> Hmmm, well I'm definitely no expert on the localities, but from what I've seen, I think the Jayapura and the Cyclop (?) are the main ones that have the blue... but he could always be a cross as well. I was just asking because I'd really like to get one with some blue. He's beautiful in any case!!


Yeah I have no idea. From what I've read it's kind of like BP hets, you don't really know till you breed them. I do like his blue though. That's another plus about buying an adult, you know what color they will turn out!

----------


## Bones

I know I'm kind of late replying to this, but I couldn't resist!

He is so, so lovely and Hacksaw is an awesome name.  I love GTP's and I hope to have one someday.  Congratulations on your new beauty!  :Smile:

----------

SlitherinSisters (04-06-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Thank you very much! I have some new pictures of him in his new home. I might make a new thread for that though. It's not complete yet, it only has substrate and a post. 

I hope you get your GTP someday!

----------


## jsmorphs2

Congrats!! And as a new member of the Chondro Addiction Group myself, I'd like to welcome you  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

----------

SlitherinSisters (04-08-2011)

----------


## SamuraiZr0

ooooh how Pretty!!

----------


## MSG-KB

Love GTP too

----------


## perfectpythons

I'm very jealous how much did he cost I want one badly.  :Bowdown: 
 :Dancin' Banana:  Jonathan  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Anna.Sitarski

he looks fantastic! definitely something i want one day! enjoy!

----------


## DellaF

Very pretty! Glad you got your dream snake. I hope to one day get my dream snake also. A BEL  :Smile:

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Congrats, they are on my list of dream snakes to own one day.  He is beautiful!

----------


## Mike.P

Awesome!  He looks great.  Happy for ya!   :Very Happy:

----------

